# alsa声音驱动配置问题，后置音箱有声音，前置耳机没有声音

## tjzero

alsa声音驱动配置问题，后置音箱有声音，前置耳机没有声音

alsa所有音量我都调大最大

查了很多帖子，修改 alsa配置 都无用

例如

at /proc/asound/card0/id 或 cat /proc/asound/card1/id

defaults.ctl.card 1

defaults.pcm.card 1

defaults.timer.card 1

然后创建～/.asoundrc 写入同样内容，重启

不管用～～～

例如

修改 etc 下的 alsa的conf文件 添加

options snd-hda-intel model=auto 等等

都不管用

但是 我用的kali linux 没有问题，前置后置都有声音，但是我不知道kali 声音配置在哪里

----------

